# Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?



## Blue2 (7. August 2010)

*Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

Ich habe gerade ein be quiet Straight Power PCGH-Edition 600W verbaut und es ist jetzt die lauteste Komponente im Idle-Betrieb. Wenn ich den Lüfter, der beim Mugen2 dabei war mit 1200 Umdrehungen laufen lasse, ist er in etwa genauso laut wie das Netzteil. Ich bin etwas verwundert, da ich immer nur gelesen habe wie leise das be quiet doch ist. Vom Geräusch her klingt es nach dem Luftstrom, der duch den Lüfter erzeugt wird (also kein schnarren, rattern oder ähnliches). Im Ausgebauten Zustand ist es genauso laut. Vom Gefühl her hätte ich gesagt, dass der Lüfter auf vollen Touren dreht (durchs Netzteil geregelte Gehäuselüfter drehen aber definitiv nicht mit voller Drehzahl), was mich bei einem Gesamtverbrauch im Idle (inkl. Netzteil) zwischen 90 und 100W doch verwundert.

Waren also die anderen Tester einfach nur so taub, dass sie es als sehr leise bezeichnet haben oder ist bei meinem Netzteil was defekt? 
Hat jemand von Euch dieses Netzteil und den Mugen2 Lüfter im Einsatz und kann meine Erfahrung bestätigen oder wiederlegen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

bist du dir sicher dass es vom NT kommt? hat das NT auch genug platz um zu "atmen"? weil BeQuiet NTs sind schon extrem leise, ganz zu schweigen (im wahrsten sinne des wortes^^) von der PCGH Edition


----------



## Crymes (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

Also, du hast ganz wahrscheinlich ein defektes erwischt!


----------



## Blue2 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

Ja, es kommt definitiv vom Netzteil, kann man ja ganz gut orten wenn das Gehäuse offen ist. Ansonsten sind im Moment nur 3 weitere Lüfter im System verbaut; 2x Noiseblocker MF12-S1, die sind bei 12V wirklich kaum zu hören, nur leises brummen im Abstand von 10 cm, und der Standardkühler vom Mugen2, der aber im Idle mit 600 Umdrehungen läuft und dabei sehr leise ist (den habe ich probeweise komplett angehalten und man hat es bei dem Geräusch vom Netzteil nicht mitbekommen).

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Geräusche neben einer aktiv gekühlten Graka nicht mehr so auffallen, desshalb meine Nachfrage nach den Bewertungen der anderen, die es als sehr leise bezeichnet haben.

Edit: Ach so das Netzteil ist in einem Midgard verbaut, hat also ca. 2 cm nach unten zum "atmen", allerdings ist es im ausgebauten Zustand genauso laut (siehe erster Post).


----------



## poiu (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

baue das NT mal aus und lass denn PC laufen, dann hörst du besser ob es das NT ist


----------



## robbe (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

Ich würd auch meinen, du hast ein defektes erwischt. Mein BeQuiet ist aus dem PC nicht heraus zu hören und die anderen Komponenten sind dabei auch fast unhörbar.


----------



## poiu (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

wenn es 100% vom NT kommt, las es umtauschen mit dem Hin weiß defekte lüftersteuerung


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

Jop, denke ich auch, dass die Lüftersteuerung im Eimer ist.
Hol dir ein neues.


----------



## Blue2 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

Hmm, aber wie im ersten Post erwähnt werden Gehäuselüfter die extern angeschlossen werden nicht mit voller Drehzahl angesteuert - das spricht ja eher dafür, dass die Lüfterregelung funktioniert (es sei denn das be quiet trennt zwischen der externen und internen Lüftersteuerung). Daher war mein Verdacht ja eher, dass der verbaute Lüfter nicht ganz in Ordnung ist.

Würdet ihr eher zum Händler gehen und dort umtauschen lassen oder gleich an be quiet wenden um Ersatz zu bekommen (ich habe es gestern gekauft)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

Ich denke schon, dass zwischen externen und dem internen Lüfter unterschieden wird.


----------



## Schleifer (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

hab ein be quiet straight power 480 ebenfalls im Midgard und ebenfalls die 2cm nach unten platz. Das Teil ist einfach nicht zu hören. Und nicht nur "nicht zu hören", weil CPU oder GPU ne Party machen, sondern wirklich still


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*



Blue2 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr eher zum Händler gehen und dort umtauschen lassen oder gleich an be quiet wenden um Ersatz zu bekommen (ich habe es gestern gekauft)?



Geh zum Händler, der kann es gleich vorort mit einem Austausch-Gerät vergleichen. Und wenn das neue genauso und Dir zu laut ist, kannst Du es gleich zurückgeben und ein anderes auswählen.


----------



## Own3r (7. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

Du könntest auch den 24-Stunden Vor-Ort-Austausch in Anspruch nehmen. Ich denke nämlich auch, dass das NT defekt ist. Mein Bequiet ist nämlich unhörbar!


----------



## Jonny2268 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

Jepp!

Netzteil. Schraub es im Pc los und starte. Wenn ja NT, ruf Listan an und mach
Austausch vor Ort. D.H. eine Postbox kommt mit neuem NT, und Du mußt dein altes reinlegen. Die sind da sehr kulant. Hatte ich auch schon.

Jonny2268


----------



## elB4sh0r3TTo (9. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

Ich hab auch ein Straight Power im Rechner meiner mutter verbaut, also als Silent würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, aber negativ aufgefallen ist es mir auch nicht gerade... 

Meine Frage zum Vorpost: WIe ist das, wenn sich danach herausstellt, dass kein Defekt vorlag? Muss man dann bei bquiet die Kosten für den vor-ort-austausch zahlen oder das austauschgerät zurückgeben oder so?


----------



## Blue2 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

So kleines Update: Ich habe heute das be quiet zurückgegeben. Sie hatten gerade kein Ersatzgerät da und angehört haben sie es sich auch nicht. Habe mir jetzt ein Enermax Modu 87 500W geholt und das ist im Idle wirklich leise, da hat man im Abstand von 10 cm Probleme das überhaupt zu hören. Von daher denke ich auch, dass mein be quiet defekt war, weil so laut traue ich es ihnen dann doch nicht zu .

Nur noch mal sicherheitshalber, die 500W sollte ja für nen X6 1090, ne MSI GTX 460 Cyclone, und ein ASROCK 870 Extreme 3 + Laufwerke reichen richtig? Oder doch lieber das 600W Enermax holen?


----------



## zøtac (10. August 2010)

*AW: Be Quiet: wirklich so laut oder Lüfter defekt?*

500 Watt reichen. Das Sys zieht unter vollast 350-400 Watt


----------

